# why do people get banned



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

what do people do/say to end up getting banned ive heard of posts being banned but not members what do i do to ensure i dont get the boot lol


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

posting pictures of your penis won't get you banned, give it a go, serious.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm guessing it's because they ask where the best place to buy steroids is.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

respect fellow members and no personal insults

follow that you should be good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Racism is a BIG NO NO...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Dont mention certain labs..


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

By being stupid.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Break the rules and you get banned, some people push thier luck, thats why there is a rep system.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

anaboliclove said:


> what do people do/say to end up getting banned ive heard of posts being banned but not members what do i do to ensure i dont get the boot lol


As stated above read the forum rules and they will let you know whats accepted and what isnt.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just keep your head screwed on and don't mention banned labs or racism and you'll be fine.

Just try and have a laugh i find works best, it's pretty relaxed here.

Group hug anyone?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

It's really because they're all jealous of my tree trunk legs as my avatar pic demonstrates and they resort to name-calling.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh

Remember Dazgreenes......

I still miss him..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

remember big joe.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> remember big joe.


He only got a month didnt he ??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i dunno?aint been on here for a while tho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> i dunno?aint been on here for a while tho.


Yeah he got a month pretty sure...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he's probably on keto and has forgot the..your allowed back date.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i don't get these certain labs things, when i get more interested in AAS i can see myself accidently mentioning them :/


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Dazarooni said:


> It's really because they're all jealous of my tree trunk legs as my avatar pic demonstrates and they resort to name-calling.


:laugh: nice calves :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Barker said:


> i don't get these certain labs things, when i get more interested in AAS i can see myself accidently mentioning them :/


that would not be a good move now would it..... 

people get banned for breaking the rules it is that simple....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

But the thing is, what if someone posts up say some tren from said banned lab, totally unaware it's a banned lab?

I always find it hard to distinguish between what is/isn't allowed with aas labs so id imagine contacting a mod first would be the most prudent option?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> But the thing is, what if someone posts up say some tren from said banned lab, totally unaware it's a banned lab?
> 
> I always find it hard to distinguish between what is/isn't allowed with aas labs so id imagine contacting a mod first would be the most prudent option?


No mate a better option would be to say fu*k all IMO

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah totally, which is the option i've chosen


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> posting pictures of your penis won't get you banned, give it a go, serious.


as long as its in the al it will be fine utter filth in there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazzza said:


> But the thing is, what if someone posts up say some tren from said banned lab, totally unaware it's a banned lab?
> 
> I always find it hard to distinguish between what is/isn't allowed with aas labs so id imagine contacting a mod first would be the most prudent option?


there is a sticky in the steroid section giving full details to the banned labs


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well im a while away from any of that, id rather get diet and training nailed first, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Dont break the rules :thumbup1:

Do pi55 pscarb off :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Syko said:


> Dont break the rules :thumbup1:
> 
> Do pi55 pscarb off :lol:


you can do either mate both will result in the same thing


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you can do either mate both will result in the same thing


Thats what im saying :thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Posting faked lab reports! :lol:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> posting pictures of your penis won't get you banned, give it a go, serious.


I oh right! lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

were are the rules and regs and wee to u find out these banned labs i dont know what the hell they are


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a sticky in the S&T section:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/50855-read-before-mentioning-any-ugl-brand-names.html


----------

